# pakora



## litto-miss-loz (Dec 7, 2010)

hey all, im unsure if there is a thread about pakora so will just make a new one.

just wondered if anyone knew how much carbs is in a piece??

i couldnt find it in my two carb books ive got... 

ta


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 8, 2010)

There will be countable carbs in pakora, this will be in the batter the filling is dipped in, which consists of flour amongst other stuff I believe.........

One peice on its own wont amount to much but a whole portion will........

I found this....................

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/nutrition/All_Foods/Vegetables/Vegetables_dipped_in_chick_pea_flour_batter_pakora_fried.html

Meat and vegetables shouldnt effect you much but there are other pakora variants out there (haggis-yum) that will increase the carb content.....


----------

